# Is The R5 The Best Of This Bunch?



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

I was thinking of making a CWC G10 the next addition to my small collection - until I read about the distinctly mediocre water resistance of the G10. I wanted an authentic military watch and had assumed that decent water resistance was a 'given'. Looks like I was wrong!

So next I was looking a divers watches , esp the Seiko SKX007 which seems well recommended as a 'classic' - but I was after the military look more than diver style.

I just discovered the R5 - seems like a great blend of the best design features of the G10 and the SKX007. - plus the US Army pedigree to boot. But I'mstill un-decided. I dont know much about O&W. To me, the bezel seems a bit redundant to be honest.

So what do you all think? ... Anyone got all three?! Which would you go for and why?


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't have a R5 but I have the SKX007 and the CWC diver Auto, both really nice watch!


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Am I totally ignorant if I don't know which model the O&W R5 is?

VERY curious, though!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I think it's the M5 that's being talked about...


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

AAAhhhh! :lol:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, If it's M5 you are on about, then in common with all O&W, it's good value for it's price and if sourced off Roy you will have good back up BUT it's not a true military watch. The conection is that, many O&W's were bought by G.I's serving in Veitnam to replace their issue watches that were not up to much good in the field. The M divers are supposed to be styled after the type watches O&W sold to them but I have never seen a picture of an old O&W that looks anything like.

If you want a real military watch the G10 is the real deal but as you say it's not as water resistant as a proper divers.

The other thing is price, you are comparing a Â£40 for a good condition G10 to a O&W that would cost between Â£90 and Â£120 second hand depending if it has a bracelet.

Both are fine watches for the money but as ever, it depends on what you want, pay your money take your choice, or like me have both h34r: either way you should not be disapointed with either 










Mike

P.S the bezel is for a second time zone, instead of elapsed time, as on a divers.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

The M5 got my vote. Been delighted with it. Makes a good looking and very practical addition to any collection. As Mike says, great value for money too. Here's mine on a bracelet.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I am getting mine tomorrow. Cant wait till I can wear it

Ujjwal


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I got mine in March for my 30th. It really is a cracking bit of kit...


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

.................I'll get me coat!


----------

